# An easy way to browse DecalGirl Skins



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

FYI, I've updated our DecalGirl Skins browser - it now has all 573 available skins for Kindle 2. The page gives you a way to browse through the skins, 50 at a time, to find designs that you like. And it provides links into DecalGirl, where you can purchase either glossy or matte versions of each skin.

http://www.kboards.com/skins

P.S. For you K1 and DX owners, I'm working on those updates as we speak...

_Update: all K1 skins are now included. _

_Update 2: all DX skins are now included. _


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Harvey  Very cool


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks so much.  I'm thinking skin, but don't want to wade through everything and this made it easy.  I really like the Dark Burlwood for my DX, but don't want the brown with my black Medge platform case.

So, now I have to decide between new case, different skin, or keep the KDX nekkid.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

You are AWESOME Harvey! What would we do without you?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Oh, great! That's all I need...an easier way to find more skins for my Kindle.


Ditto - good job Harvey; thanks.


----------



## emeraldringer (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for doing this. I dislike going to the DecalGirl site because of the "Questions?" balloon that pops up on every page. No matter how many times I close it, it keeps coming back!


----------



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

Huh?  I've been to the Decalgirl site many times, way too many times in fact    and have never seen a Questions balloon...


----------



## emeraldringer (Jul 3, 2010)

tjayz said:


> Huh? I've been to the Decalgirl site many times, way too many times in fact  and have never seen a Questions balloon...


Consider yourself lucky. I guess I need to find one of those popup blockers. This is what I see when I visit their site with a Mac using Chrome:










It appears on EVERY page and constantly moves from left to right and back again. It's unbelievably obnoxious and makes the site unusable to me.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Does this get updated with any new skins that have come out?

http://www.kboards.com/skins


----------



## frazzm737 (Jun 4, 2010)

I was looking for this thread the other day and couldn't find it.  Is there a way it can be pinned?


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Many thanks Harvey


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

frazzm737 said:


> I was looking for this thread the other day and couldn't find it. Is there a way it can be pinned?


It's not a sticky thread, but FYI you can find the link to our Skins page towards the bottom of every forum page. It reads "New! Make DecalGirl skin links in your post!".


----------



## frazzm737 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks, Harvey!  Now I know where to find that helpful feature.


----------

